# Just curious, who has sold SA weeks lately?



## northwoodsgal (Oct 31, 2010)

Since the height of the South African timeshare buying and usage, I'm curious who has changed their mind about SA and decided to sell?

In 2002 we bought week 5 (white) and week 15 (red) units at Durbans Sands.  Both were two bedrooms.  In addition, we were given two bonus weeks and purchased a 15 year RCI membership.

The bonus weeks have long been used.  In 2006 we sold the white DS week for $250 (I feel very fortunate to have done so now) to someone in England (so it reduced the number of US owned SA weeks, which I guess affects the trading value).  We still own the red DS week.

I see TUG members asking about selling SA weeks but I am curious how many actually have.  Does anyone else want to share their experience?


----------



## Karen G (Oct 31, 2010)

I sold my two Durban Sands weeks on 9-24-08 for $110/each.
I sold my Qwantani week on 8-6-10 for $260.71. All of these
were sold to SA resale agents.  I contacted the agents to see if they might be interested in buying the weeks and they were.

I sold my Glenmore Sands week via a TUG ad to a private party who lives in South Africa for $300 on 3-24-10.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2010)

Just FYI, a fairly recent posting on the old Sudwala Owners Yahoo group from 'Ron at Fairfields' indicated they had found a huge Corporate group who is willing to take weeks for a limited time.  He said they are not one of the PCC groups and buy the timeshare outright (although not at best prices). 
I have not personally sold through this, but wanted to share in case you want to investigate.  Email:  ron@fairfields.co.za.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Oct 31, 2010)

I had contacted Ron and was told that, if I were to sell my red DS week, I would net out R500 for it.  When I talked with the RCI internet rep yesterday, I got the impression I should wait until the new system rolls out to deposit my next week. He didn't actually say those words but that's the feeling I got.  Waiting three weeks to deposit is fine with me.

What struck me in the conversation was how the number of US deposits for SA weeks affected the Suppy & Demand part of the trading value.  So if I've reduced my SA holdings by 50% (not that 1 out of 2 is a huge sample), I'm just curious how many others have done the same.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2010)

Northwoodsgal,
I think you picked up on some good signals with your call.  So many people jumped on board and purchased back in the glory days, I'm sure RCI U.S. was flooded.  I've read of quite a few people who have sold or are looking to sell, so the flood may turn into a trickle and perhaps trade power will also resurrect.

I have a July Sudwala that is a little mini-tiger trader and I don't intend to give it up.

Good question--it would be good to have a general sense of how many are still in the game.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 1, 2010)

I am still in. My peak Glenmore Sands week's trading power fluctuates from year to year. I have not deposited my 2011 week yet. Wait to see what happens after the new RCI system is up and running.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 1, 2010)

While PCC's have spread to the UK, I have not heard of their spreading to SA, although now that the Crimeshare site is down (killed by OTE), there is less info on scams in SA availible.

The ''big corporate buyers'' in SA usually turn out to be something far worse, the shady points clubs, like Club Leisure Group under Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont.  That is who the ''big corporate buyer'' turned out to be at The Seapointer, and their goal was to crash the resort so they could profit off of the underlying real estate, something they are well on their way to doing.  A takeover bid by Froggy Lamont will be disaster for a resort if it succeeds.




muranojo said:


> Just FYI, a fairly recent posting on the old Sudwala Owners Yahoo group from 'Ron at Fairfields' indicated they had found a huge Corporate group who is willing to take weeks for a limited time.  He said they are not one of the PCC groups and buy the timeshare outright (although not at best prices).
> I have not personally sold through this, but wanted to share in case you want to investigate.  Email:  ron@fairfields.co.za.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Nov 1, 2010)

The trading value of my DS had been very good up until my 2010 deposit was made, which now trades like a bonus week.  It will be interesting to see where it falls on the new RCI grid.  

The caveat with DS is that for many months, it was in the RCI system in the wrong section of SA so no one could find it for trading (I had posted earlier about this).  Doing so would have to affect how many trades were made in to the resort, which would ultimately affect future trading power.


----------



## Dunk (Nov 11, 2010)

I gave my Durban Sands away to a TUG users.
The week I still have on deposit just took a sudden hit on trading power.
I was seeing 140,000 available units...then suddenly 40,000.
Calling RCI was a waste of time. 
My week was pulling all the top resorts...now next to nothing good.


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 12, 2010)

I have sold two out of three - I'm holding the third until my RCI membership (purchased for next to nothing when I bought the weeks) runs out in 2015. - at least I think I am - I may not be able to wait that long - RCI doesn't seem to do much for me.  I have other weeks that trade elsewhere.


----------



## Dottie (Nov 12, 2010)

I gave one back to the resort since they seemed to want it.  I gave one to the broker who sold it to me since if I sold it the transfer fee would actually cost me money and I gave one to a tugger.  I still have Silversands which is a terrible trader but good for points  and has a very low levy. We enjoyed many great vacations with all of them but it was time to cut back.


----------



## got4boys (Nov 13, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Just FYI, a fairly recent posting on the old Sudwala Owners Yahoo group from 'Ron at Fairfields' indicated they had found a huge Corporate group who is willing to take weeks for a limited time.  He said they are not one of the PCC groups and buy the timeshare outright (although not at best prices).
> I have not personally sold through this, but wanted to share in case you want to investigate.  Email:  ron@fairfields.co.za.



Don't sell to Ron. Did that and never received any money on it. Still waiting for money that was owed to me. I sold them in End of 2007/Early 2008. Said was finalizing payment in June 2008. Was suppose to get 2,500 Rand for them. Got $0!


Peggy


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 13, 2010)

got4boys said:


> Don't sell to Ron. Did that and never received any money on it. Still waiting for money that was owed to me. I sold them in End of 2007/Early 2008. Said was finalizing payment in June 2008. Was suppose to get 2,500 Rand for them. Got $0!
> 
> 
> Peggy


Thanks for sharing your experience, and that's very unfortunate.  BTW, even though you didn't get a dime, were you removed from the title, meaning you never got billed again for levies?  What happened to you was a shame, but for some, they may not care if they get anything in return, if they can just get out.


----------



## got4boys (Nov 14, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, and that's very unfortunate.  BTW, even though you didn't get a dime, were you removed from the title, meaning you never got billed again for levies?  What happened to you was a shame, but for some, they may not care if they get anything in return, if they can just get out.



I sent the shareblock certificates to Ron. It was for a corporate buy. This was before everybody was dumping their timeshares for nothing.

Yes, I received the confirmation that I was no longer owner by Doreen from Sudwala in 2008 and did not receive levy bills after that.

Peggy


----------



## float (Nov 28, 2010)

*Give Away Timeshares*



Dottie said:


> I gave one back to the resort since they seemed to want it.  I gave one to the broker who sold it to me since if I sold it the transfer fee would actually cost me money and I gave one to a tugger.  I still have Silversands which is a terrible trader but good for points  and has a very low levy. We enjoyed many great vacations with all of them but it was time to cut back.



[Offer deleted - please read post #16 below.  Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Karen G (Nov 28, 2010)

float said:


> I have two Silversands I would like to give away.


You can list them on the TUG  Bargain Deals forum. Just read the two sticky posts at the top of the page for instructions.


----------



## float (Nov 28, 2010)

northwoodsgal said:


> Since the height of the South African timeshare buying and usage, I'm curious who has changed their mind about SA and decided to sell?
> 
> In 2002 we bought week 5 (white) and week 15 (red) units at Durbans Sands.  Both were two bedrooms.  In addition, we were given two bonus weeks and purchased a 15 year RCI membership.
> 
> ...



[Deleted - advertising in the discussion forums - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## float (Nov 28, 2010)

*Give away Timeshaes*

[Please do not continue to post this offer in the discussion forum - it violates TUG rules.  Please see my post below for more info. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Karen G (Nov 28, 2010)

float said:


> I would like to give away 2 timeshares at Silversands.  any suggestions.  low maint fee.



Scroll back up to post #16 and click on the blue words. That will lead you to the Bargain Deals forum on TUG. At the top of the page are instructions about posting an ad to give away your timeshares. It is titled "How to give away my timeshare on TUG."


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2010)

float - Advertising in the discussion forums is not permitted, but the link below  explains how to offer your TS in the appropriate forum on TUG.

click here --->>>  *How can I give my timeshare away on TUG*


----------

